# Halloween & Pirate xmas wrapping paper



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Thought I'd share this with you all, Halloween & pirate xmas wrapping paper. Someone out there has our backs at xmas, 
Xmas wrapping paper just the way we halloweener's like to "darken" up the xmas season  :googly:....LOL
of course can use for other occasions too.Got this from my pirate fest northern cal brethren;
http://www.giftshrouds.com/

__________________


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

OMG!!!! I love it!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really nice. I'm sending Santa the link.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I love it too!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats to cool , it will be great for nightmare before chirstmas display


----------



## AnthonyZ (Nov 26, 2008)

Now that is a find. Now I just have to talk my wife into parting with the credit card for a bit (I've been placed on lockdown).


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice that could almost out me in the xmas spirit


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay now THAT is cool, but 8 bucks for 8 sq ft. YIKES!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Now that is awesome! Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Great paper!


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

turtle2778 said:


> Okay now THAT is cool, but 8 bucks for 8 sq ft. YIKES!!


Ya , a little pricey but then again isn't it like that if you want the customized stuff,or you can get out the blank wrapping paper & crayons..LOL :googly:


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for the link! That would make some nice gift wrap for next years Halloween prizes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These are really beautiful (in a gothy way).


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Those are way cool! Nothing says "Happy Holidays" like a gift wrapped in bloody meat cleaver paper!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

The bloody cleavers are wicked cool


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool, I'll have pick some up.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

My family thinks I'm strange enough, so I'll have to pass on the paper, although I think it is freakin awesome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I liked it as well.
Could do a group buy on it, though I think it's too late for this year.
I'll have some at MHC this year.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

If I was to get something wrapped in that I would know that I was truely loved


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

That is the best paper ever love it


----------

